

Cloudkick (YC W09) now supports multi-factor authentication - polvi
https://www.cloudkick.com/blog/2010/jul/28/multi-factor-authentication-in-cloudkick/

======
all
Nice job on authentication. A question arises for me, though. I can understand
the cost of Yubikey and email authentication falls to the user. But how much
do you estimate the SMS will cost you as a fixed cost? Back-of-the-envelope
calculation would say that the cost shouldn't be onerous, but I don't know how
frequently your userbase logs in anew. Have you arranged a bundle or do you
pay per message still? Pardon the questions and feel free to ignore them if I
am prying. Thanks.

------
JunkDNA
I found the part about yubikey to be the most interesting. I was not
previously aware of it. What a fantastic alternative to the standard RSA LCD
display key. The implementation as a keyboard is pure genius.

------
AngryParsley
Random thing not mentioned in the blog post: If you use the dvorak layout, you
don't need to change to qwerty before hitting the button on your yubikey. It
gets automatically parsed and converted.

~~~
tomjen3
I went to their store, and it appears to be an USB stick (yeah like I have a
spare USB port), so I don't get your comment - why _wouldn't_ it work the same
way all other programs do?

~~~
tomazmuraus
Because it works by emulating an USB keyboard and keystrokes (which is pretty
ingenious idea imo).

"The Key generates and sends unique time-variant authentication codes by
emulating keystrokes through the standard keyboard interface. "

